# THOR!



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I know they are not the best pictures! Just wondering what you all thought of my Thor!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes a cute little guy!🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

He moves so much lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's a handsome dude!! 🤩

Here's what I can tell from the pictures conformation wise.

Pros:
Great body depth
Good blending through neck and shoulders
Tight shoulders
Nice width

Cons:
Back legs look posty
Pasterns look a little weaker than I'd prefer, but hard to tell from the pictures
Dips in chine
Short, steep rump
Lacks brisket

Just keep in mind, since he isn't set up properly I could very well be wrong on a few things. 😉 

How old is Thor?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

He's only 5 months. I know he kept moving he's not good at this yet lol... I notice his rear legs seem a little taller is that what you mean by posty?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh, And I'm really not good with conformation yet lol just started getting interested


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I feel your "pain"!! Lol! Getting good pictures is definitely not always ever easy!!

Posty means that their back legs are strait or only have a little curve to them (like Thor). You want to see a nice curve on the back of their rear legs. Hope that made sense. It's kind of hard to explain!

IMO, Tater has great rear leg angulation. See the nice curve on the back of his rear legs?










This was very helpful for me when I was really new to conformation!
https://cornerstonefarm.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Easy-Dairy-Goat-Conformation.pdf


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks  yeah that makes sense... I see what you mean, could be partly how he's standing but you may be right  thanks for the link I'll check it out!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

No probelm!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love his colours


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Tanya said:


> I love his colours


Thank I saw him and his brothers when they were born, at 3 days old when I visited I knew I had to have him! Was a hard choice between 2 of the boys (one wasn't Polled and I wanted Polled )


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm hoping he fills out more as he grows as he's still pretty young... I know it's harder to tell  this is Dam Calypso and Sire Blue Mako! His full name is Fox Acres MC CalypsoBlues Thor! Thanks to @FoxRidge !


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Both of his parents look NICE!!!! I bet he'll fill out more soon!! Their conformation can/will change a ton as they mature. Maybe he's just going through an awkward growth spurt?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes I'm wondering if he's in an awkward stage! I think their both very nice looking too! Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

